# Papercraft/Origami Thread



## zeromac (Jul 29, 2009)

Ok well since Ive been making some papercrafts recently i decided to make this thread where people could post their own papercraft here. If people like they can share where they got the design so everyone could make them. Oh yea if your not particully into papercraft then you can also post origami here as well and if you want you can also post the instructions on how to make them. Btw not sure if anyone cares but the paper i use is regular paper, if the design you make needs a special type of paper then post it too, that makes life easier if others also want to create the design. Oh yea also could you guys please put the pictures in spoilers as so not to lag the thread. thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ok so here are my three papercrafts so far: 
Kirby:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=170...p;#entry2152141
Link:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=169...3&st=0&
mastersword:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=169...id=2149495&

Can't wait to view all your creations


----------



## grentuu (Jul 29, 2009)

Impressive work

The only paper I have ever folded was tissue......


----------



## Joey90 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm fairly sure there was a papercraft thread before...

but since you asked: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=968...0&p=1291618


----------



## megawalk (Aug 22, 2009)

nice one =p
reminds me of my plan i forgot to do some papercraft models
until i do that papercraft horror of 100 pages of a exact copy of a dragon from WoW


----------



## zeromac (Sep 14, 2009)

Ok, after like months of being busy i've decided to do someting simple and from the Zelda series. I wouldn't really stick it to the wall or anything considering what sunlight does to paper... Ill give a cookie to who ever can name what it is and where its most recent appearence is from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 14, 2009)

I KNOW I KNOW ITS THAT EYE WHERE YOU SHOOT TO GET TO THE BOSS IN LOZ PH

...
wait a minute...


----------



## ddp127 (Sep 15, 2009)

they have no real name, but they are mainly called "eye switches" or something similar, with their latest in-game appearance being in Phantom Hourglass, and among that also in Ocarina Of Time, Majora's Mask and the Wind Waker

with that specific design being from The Wind Waker if i am correct


last thought: WOW, i seached around half a hour for this, i am really desperate for cookies


----------



## nasune (Sep 19, 2009)

Ya know, there are smoe really nice ones (mine pale in comparison). The ones I've done are:

Zora Armor Link:





Midna:





Navi:





Guy Fawkes Mask (V):





Vash's Gun:





Sorry 'bout the quality of the pics, 'twas done with a DSi.


----------



## Ace-Killa (Sep 23, 2009)

wow, great works there *zeromac*! *pointing at t3h c00l Dragon* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Joey90 said:
			
		

> I'm fairly sure there was a papercraft thread before...
> 
> but since you asked: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=968...0&p=1291618
> nice job to build those yoursef *Joey90*... looks like you loved Mario chars so much, huh!
> ...





			
				Joey90 said:
			
		

> nasune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



some appetizer pics from paper-replika


Spoiler































...and paperinside


Spoiler


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 23, 2009)

that paper gun is epic win.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 23, 2009)

Ah well, couldn't hurt to share, test papercraft model I've made (real one, slightly increased size and more detailed. is in process of projecting and making):


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Sep 23, 2009)

epic win


----------



## updowners (Sep 23, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Ah well, couldn't hurt to share, test papercraft model I've made (real one, slightly increased size and more detailed. is in process of projecting and making):
> snip*



Woah, that looks incredibly detailed. How long did that take?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 23, 2009)

updowners said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, this being my first papercraft, and the way I did it (printed design on the paper), then glued paper to the cardboard, then cut it out, and glued the whole thing..
So basically I used paper as the texture and nothing more..It took me long to do it, I didn't rush it, enjoyed doing it, and while doing it I've watched trough two Indiana Jones movies, all six Star Wars and few more movies..

I was still learning tehnics, and I didn't have proper tool.....

I will do the Endo Rifle again, but much detailed, I'll change some stuff, and it will be reinforced this time..Much firmer..
I'm editing files at the moment and projecting the whole thing!


----------



## nasune (Oct 11, 2009)

It's looking very nice, are you going to share it when it's done? Still I'd like to see an Skullman mask papercraft (I think it would look very nice) and i was worling on a jehuty papercraft, but that one was madness before the pieces mysteriously vanished (sometime during y vacation to spain).


----------



## zeromac (Jan 24, 2010)

Eh whats the harm or reviving this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well ive had some free time over the last hour or so so i decided
'Why not make another papercraft'
This one is short and simpe, but its also quite a good looking desk ornament 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Boo in a Pictureframe
* FRONT *





* SIDE *





As you can see it has a little stand at the back to hold it up 

Well my next papercraft is probberly long over-due but will hopefully be awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What do you guys think of this one?

Well sorry for the 3 month bump


----------



## Raika (Jan 24, 2010)

It looks friggin awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3D photo frame picture FTW!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nice Mickey Mouse in the background btw.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 24, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> It looks friggin awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol thanks i didn't really think mickey mouse would be noticed

There are too many lines in the boo xD


----------



## strawhat-san (Feb 3, 2010)

very nicely done 
you are very good at this


----------



## Jothri (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, This is beyond ridiculously awesome.

I do like these though  and I printed and made one from here....


But still, the ones on here are insane 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.s. if anyone is to print out the dragon and makes it, the trick is to look at it with one eye open.


----------



## updowners (Feb 13, 2010)

Jothri said:
			
		

> Wow, This is beyond ridiculously awesome.
> 
> I do like these though  and I printed and made one from here....
> snip*
> ...



Or get far away enough so closing one eye isn't necessary...


----------



## nasune (May 2, 2010)

Well 'tis another three month bump, do forgive me for that, but I have finished one of my papercrafts, and wanted to show it (I thought it better to revive this thread rather than start a new one just for one papercaft).
Still here's a pic from my newest project, zero's helmet:




(I do apologize for the quality of the pic, but at the moment I lack the resources to make a better shot)

This one was, plainly put, utter hell. 
'Twas not exactly the size that made it difficult, but rather the fact that the pdo file was not exactly helpful in the final stages of assembling. Therefore I had to piece it together several times to get the desired result. 
As that would not be annoying enough my materials began to play silly buggers too (as is visible in the pic, my ink did apparently not stick to the paper, effectively leaving me with gray instead of black and in the end it was too heavy for my glue so I had to use staples).


----------

